# Manteo, NC - Abby O/S Softear



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Manteo, NC | Abby

Abby is a 5 year old German Shepherd who was brought to the shelter because her owner felt she needs a home where she has more space. Abby is spayed and up to date on all her shots. She loves rawhides and to go for car rides









There is a beter pic of her standing


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Anybody want a temp test or pull and help transport let me know.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I suppose I could add Abby to the Sirius/Shelby pack but there definitely would have to be some fast planning on behalf of a rescue group. I'd also have to be sure that Abby/Sirius/Shelby all get along with each other as well as Thor and Freya. LOL The last thing I need is a pack of hostile German shepherds romping around the house. And OH SHOOT. There's the foundling kitten to think of too. Thor and Freya love to play with her but they don't see her as a squeaky toy or dinner...who knows what the 3 in the shelter would think? 

Darn, this is getting more complicated every minute. Someone decide who can take them, when and how many of the 3. I'll work on the ones that are being rescued when that has been determined. *grins*


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

According to ShawnM, who was looking to pull SiriusLee, he called the shelter this morning and was advised that both Sirius and Shelly were adopted. That leaves poor Abby here. 

No one? She seems like a sweet gal.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

There's got to be some love for sweet Abby somewhere! 
Pull and transport is available for her.

:help: Anyone?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed.......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - wating at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Abby is still listed, she has been there for 2 months - a long time for a GSD, many start to break down after that long. I wonder how much longer this shelter will give her.......
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

